# truglo razor site



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

im looking for feed back on this site.....any comments good or bad please


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

I had one for awhile just didnt like it. Dots were not crisp and they didnt line up with each other. I think they quit making them also. I couldnt get use to the center it seemed to cover to much of the target.JMO


----------

